# GPU-Z locks the pc if no internet connection available



## xixou (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello,

While running GPU-Z from a shortcut in the startup folder,
(I use it with lcdsirreal),
if there is no internet connectivity, GPU-Z stands there with the
startup logo and blocks the PC (win 7), till the internet connection comes back.

Is there an option like the -minimized option
to tell GPU-Z not to look for any new version,
using the shortcut  ?

Otherwhise this, GPU-z is a great tool !


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2010)

xixou said:


> Hello,
> 
> While running GPU-Z from a shortcut in the startup folder,
> (I use it with lcdsirreal),
> ...



i've experienced similar on restricted work/business internet, where it can take quite a while to do nothing, trying to connect to the udpate server.

should be easily fixed, just some kind of timeout (or tweaks to the timeout code, if it already exists)


----------



## somebody (Aug 8, 2010)

While GPU-z is running try right clicking on the top left GPU-z icon, select update and set to never.


----------



## xixou (Aug 8, 2010)

It is actually already set to never, but that does not help.

You may reproduca that at your side by leaving the network on,
but removing the phone line (adsl),
such that GPUZ can still try to access the update and locks the pc.

When the ethernet port is disabled, then GPUZ does not lock the pc (smart enough to not check for the update) ?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2010)

xixou said:


> It is actually already set to never, but that does not help.
> 
> You may reproduca that at your side by leaving the network on,
> but removing the phone line (adsl),
> ...



i think its as simple as:

GPU-Z looks for network connection - if found, check for updates.

of course, if it finds a network connection with no route to the update server, it times out.
(such as a router disconnected from the phone line/cable model)


----------



## somebody (Aug 8, 2010)

Okay xixou, I tried disconnecting the ADSL line but leaving the Ethernet / Router connected and GPU-z starts up just fine for me so not sure what to suggest. Could it be something to do with permissions and running it from the startup menu? Have you checked the event log?


----------



## xixou (Aug 8, 2010)

Where is the even log ?


----------



## Kreij (Aug 8, 2010)

Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Event Viewer


----------



## xixou (Aug 8, 2010)

well, there are thousand of events, where to look at ?


----------



## xixou (Aug 8, 2010)

eventvwr.exe right ?
I have cleaned-up the events and will start again to see

Actually GPU-z is not responding when the network logo has the blue circle (looking for the ip address ?).
As soon as it changes to the yellow exclamation mark (no internet, as I removed the phone cable),
GPU-z proceeds.

For some reason, the ip blue circle logo on the network status icon is staying a long time some times,
and so GPU-Z locks all that time.

See attached two pictures.


----------



## xixou (Aug 8, 2010)

There are some errors in the log(sorry for the french version ;-)):

Le chargement du pilote \Driver\WUDFRd a échoué pour le périphérique Root\SIDESHOW\0001.

Votre ordinateur n’a pas pu renouveler son adresse à partir du réseau (auprès du serveur DHCP) pour la carte réseau d’adresse réseau 0x001FD09AA3C5. L’erreur suivante s’est produite*: 0x79. Votre ordinateur va continuer à essayer d’obtenir une adresse auprès du serveur d’adresse réseau (DHCP).
so this one might be the one that keeps the blue circle on the net icon,
it looks for a new ip address.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 8, 2010)

you are using some sort of dialup connection?

when i disable my network adapter and do the update check it shows an error message, i click ok and it works


----------



## xixou (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello W1zzard ^^
I use the ADSL, via a router, using the 100Mb/s rj45 cable.
As I said, it does not locks when there is no connection to internet or no ethernet conenction at all, only when the blue clircle is on
the network icon (finding the ip address I believe).
Quite hard to reproduce.
Below a video that shows that gpu-z proceed when blue circle turns into correct connection.
If the blue circle remains longer, gpu-z will also close later.
video: (xvid 13 MBytes)
http://users.skynet.be/xixou/gpuz_needs_network_access_xvid3.avi


----------



## somebody (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the screen shot. It doesn't seem to me that GPU-z is the issue here and thinking GPU-z is looking for an in internet connection is a red herring. My guess is that something is holding up the service control manager and GPU-z is having to wait for it's driver to load. Perhaps W1zzard would confirm this. Looking at  the event viewer-windows logs-system would be a start and then having to do some detective work.


----------



## xixou (Aug 9, 2010)

I see some timeouts in the service access, but this is for he lexmark wifi printer,
well, it may be related.
Any any what to look for more specifically in the log event viewer file ?


----------



## xixou (Aug 9, 2010)

warning:
Le chargement du pilote \Driver\WUDFRd a échoué pour le périphérique Root\SIDESHOW\0001.

Le chargement du pilote \Driver\WUDFRd a échoué pour le périphérique Root\SIDESHOW\0000.

errors:

Le service lxdgCATSCustConnectService n’a pas pu démarrer en raison de l’erreur*: 
Le service n’a pas répondu assez vite à la demande de lancement ou de contrôle.

Le dépassement de délai (30000 millisecondes) a été atteint lors de l’attente de la connexion du service lxdgCATSCustConnectService.

La tentative d’installation de l’imprimante Fax dans une image du système d’exploitation hors connexion a échoué avec un code d’erreur Win32 87 (0x57). Ceci peut se produire si le pilote d’imprimante nécessite une entrée de l’utilisateur ou affiche une interface utilisateur au cours de l’installation.


----------



## somebody (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry xixou I can not think of anything specific other than trying to see if something looks unusual or out of place, perhaps the fax printer. What if you try using msconfig to disable some services at startup and see if the problem goes away?


----------



## xixou (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, it is not easy to reproduce the issue actually,
since yesterday gpuz loaded properly ...


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 19, 2010)

next build will have "don't start autoupdater if no internet connection available"


----------



## xixou (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks W1zzard !


----------



## xixou (Aug 27, 2010)

I just tested the new built,
that clearly makes a huge difference now,
I can barely see the gui of gpuz at startup !
Thanks so much !


----------

